# Stick vs automatic



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

I'm assuming you're talking about pickup trucks. 

Automatic transmissions in cars have reached the point where their mileage is equal to or better than sticks - in cars. 

But I haven't seen statistics on this in trucks. 

You'll pay less for a stick truck, and have lower resale value. As far as towing ability, you'll find that info all over the web. If it's just a small trailer, you'll be fine. 

It's mostly a matter of preference.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Rod summed it up nicely---

A stick will allow more controlled pulling with an extremely heavy load----especially on hills and mountains---but that is seldom an issue with the sort of towing done with light trucks---

I'd prefer an automatic but wouldn't pass up a good deal on a truck with a stick---


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

Thank you, Mike


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I am looking to buy a pick up but some deals out there are great when it comes to a stick, that's the reason I am asking before I buy..

I haven't driven one in years, but I am sure I will get the hang of it, lol

Any more info would be greatly appreciated to narrow down my vehicle


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

A lot depends on how you plan to use it. Some folks, like me, like a loaded King Ranch F250.

Others really work out of their truck, and want rubber floor mats and a more utilitarian style. 

One can never go wrong, methinks, with a heavy duty 250. You'll pay more, but it'll last a long time.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I was a confirmed manual trans driver for much of my life----But as time went on,I found that that automatic trans can nicely handle heavy loads and towing.

So I switched to automatic for my trucks and never regretted it.

But,like I said--if a great deal came up on a truck with a manual,I'd sure consider it.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Autos are generally stronger and more durable than manuals, too. The hydraulic torque converter takes a lot of shock out of the loop. The other consideration is where you'll be driving. If a lot of traffic definitely get an auto. For me it is trucks: autos, sports cars: manuals.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you plan on hanging a plow go with an auto.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well automatic, it is,, thanks guys..


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Much less hassle with manual. More reliable. Much easier to repair. Under proper maintenance, they will overlast any automatic. More fun to drive. Much easier on repairs. Overall vehicle lighter weight=better mpg. Manual will still outperform automatic on mpg. 
You eventually get tired of shifting.
Getting stuck, UPHILL, in stop and go traffic is a challenge. 
Stopping at red light, on a 15% uphill, winter time, well......


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It was a lot of rush our traffic that made me switch

I still enjoy the handling of a manual shift car or truck---


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Not sure I'd agree with this. Burned clutches, squealing throw-out bearings, slipping clutches, leaking masters.... You are almost guaranteed to have some or all of these sooner or later with a manual. But while they can also fail good automatics often go darned near forever with nothing but a fluid change. But I have had good and bad examples/luck with both manuals and autos.




ukrkoz said:


> Much less hassle with manual. More reliable. Much easier to repair. Under proper maintenance, they will overlast any automatic. More fun to drive. Much easier on repairs. Overall vehicle lighter weight=better mpg. Manual will still outperform automatic on mpg.
> ..


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

A $2 throw out bearing cost Andy Granatelli the Indy race in 1967....turbine car...2 laps to go....


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah... I call them throw away bearings.



ddawg16 said:


> A $2 throw out bearing cost Andy Granatelli the Indy race in 1967....turbine car...2 laps to go....


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay now that have have that info what about a ford pick up love the older bodies late 80's looking at three of them some are straight 6 and then there's a few with 302's ??? Thought???


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

It depends on where you located. Alot of stoplights and traffic automatic. If not... Price would dictate.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

The 6 is within 3 cubic inches of the V-8. It has mire more torque, and you'll get better mileage with the 6. 

That being said, the 6 has had high mileage problems with rod knocking...and you'll want to block off the EGR, or put a piece of sheet metal in there with a small hole much improves driveability. 

If it had the 5-speed manual: it's a Mazda sourced unit. The transmissions are very reliable, but have had problems leaking top coves, and worn shift forks. 

The good news is that you cab pull back the carpet or rubber floor mat, and fix all those problems inside the truck cab. 

If you do that, take the top cover to a trans shop. Have them seal the leaking ports, replace the fork, and replace the bushings in the shifter. 

It'll shift then like a brand new truck. Before you reattach the top cover, fill it with new Mercon ATF (that's what the manual trans uses (the F-150 5- speed) from that era.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you royal awesome info


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

That is some insider information right there from someone that has turned wrenches on a just a few of them.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

If things like "too many traffic lights" even enter your brain, a manual just isn't for you. If you drive them enough, they should be second nature, unless you have arthritis in your left leg or something. I sit in traffic a lot, I don't really notice the shifting part.

I DO notice when I'm driving an auto and can't merge onto the highway cuz the stupid things won't shift. I'll always have a manual on my CAR as long as they still keep making them.

THAT SAID, for a truck? Especially one with plenty of engine? Meh. I like having stick for the control it gives you over an engine that might otherwise be lacking, so a truck with a larger engine? I'd be fine with auto.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

ukrkoz said:


> Much less hassle with manual. More reliable. Much easier to repair. Under proper maintenance, they will overlast any automatic. More fun to drive. Much easier on repairs. Overall vehicle lighter weight=better mpg. Manual will still outperform automatic on mpg.
> You eventually get tired of shifting.
> Getting stuck, UPHILL, in stop and go traffic is a challenge.
> Stopping at red light, on a 15% uphill, winter time, well......


Right. Whoever said an AT will outlast a manual - not accurate information. yes, if you grind gears/actually grinding synchros, not gears, burn out the clutch/ride the clutch (a family member of mine does that- when I pointed it out to him he said "who cares")- you will destroy your manual trans in <30,000 miles. yet, if you hammer the gas pedal at every green light, or procrastinate on changing AT fluid (a tedious and expensive maintenence)your AT will not last. 

Also, Do you trust that auto to not break unexpectedly?? If so, you do not understand auto trannys. I will never trust ANY AT driving anywhere, especially with family, on a long trip. It is the second most expensive device to repair in any motor vehicle. Why gamble.

resale value?? Thats a joke. First, MT's are cheaper to begin with. Does anyone expect to gain monetary value when one spent less on that vehicle in the first place? isnt that concept get something for nothing? 

The only disadvantage a MT has is in stop/go traffic- thats it. an AT wil be nicer to your left calf muscle........


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol right on, I like manuals there fun.. And cheaper to fix..


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I always loved a manual trans----

As the only 'odd ball' with a manual, I have had the pleasure of teaching many people how to use a clutch----

If any of you ever taught a new driver how to shift,you know the feeling----listening to your car being abused by a nervous newbie as they figure out how to start and stop---:laughing:

The easiest student was a young female friend---The parking lot I chose was covered with an inch of snow---so the wheels would spin instead of stalling the engine----She was shifting like a pro in no time----Mike---


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol they are fun..


----------



## caveeagle (Jul 22, 2013)

I have always generally preferred Manuals. The 6-speed in my '04 mustang (cobra) is what sealed the deal when I bought it back in 04.

Having said that.... They both have there place, and their own pros/cons.

A manual tranny won't (typically) be cheaper if you don't drive it correctly. Most TO bearing are killed by drivers 'riding' the clutch, leaving their left foot resting on the pedal. This causes constant spinning of the TO bearing, which WILL wear it out. Also clutch abuse, slipping and burning the clutch will give you bad results in the long turn.

Generally, I think MTs are more straight fwd and easier to understand.

Somebody made a comment about fuel econemy. Very hard to compare apples-to-apples. Most cars have different gearing for auto vs manual models, and many people don't know how to drive a MT properly. Hot Dog around and spin the RPM up to redline at every light, and ....NO, you wont get decent mileage. Most modern electronic trannys actually 'lock' up input/output shafts when you are in highway cruising mode. So none of the old school slippage and much less parasitic loss. BUT..... You are still spinning a torque converter, T-fluid pump, and dragging about 70-100 lb of extra weight. So, when you consider all factors, there is really NO WAY an auto tranny can give you better mileage in a true heads-up comparison.

I really HATE auto trannys in used cars. You have NO idea how its been treated, and how long it will last. And they can be VERY expensive to replace.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Unrelated to this thread...but a true story....

A few years ago I rolled up on an armed robbery in progress....I just happened to be in the same area as the get-away car....guys came around the corner....saw me....said "oh sh!t"...and went the other way...because of traffic, it took me a min to get around to the other side...what I found out was that two of them tried to carjack a couple of cars in the parking lot...both had sticks.....the numb nuts couldn't drive a manual....

I caught two of them a short time later in a wash...the dog found the 3rd one in a nursery.....the hard way.....I've never seen a happier dog....they guy was hurting....I guess he didn't believe them when they told him to come out or the dog would bite him....


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

We went on a trip to France back in May and of course I had to check out the cars. There were *very* few trucks and SUVs, really almost non-existent. And you could walk for blocks looking into the cars before you'd spot one with an automatic. Those are the oddballs over there. Probably about a third to half of the cars were diesels, too.

I love the 6-speed manual in my Camaro... with its seriously overdrive ratio in 6th you are doing 84 mph @ 2000 rpm . Bullet proof so far at 110k miles. But I have an auto in my daily driver Toyota Tacoma. Too much traffic here to deal with a manual on a daily basis. Its 5-speed auto feels very solid, although I haven't towed anything with it.




oh'mike said:


> I always loved a manual trans----
> 
> As the only 'odd ball' with a manual, I have had the pleasure of teaching many people how to use a clutch----
> 
> ...


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

What about a manual truck?? Is this better or worse, for towing???


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol lol lol awesome guys...


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Really depends on your preference. As a reference point I have friends that run a horsey business who have had an F-350 power stroke turbo diesel for 5 years or so that they use to pull up to 8 (or 10?) horses at a time. It is an automatic. They had an F-250 version of same for many years prior to this one and never had many repairs except when she put gasoline in the tank. Oops! Tough as nails, which as a Chevy guy is *really* hard for me to say!



bostonwindows30 said:


> What about a manual truck?? Is this better or worse, for towing???


----------



## dvatt (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a 96 f150 v8 with a manual. IMO a manual transmission will outlast an automatic, less moving parts. I hate these 8 speed automatics they put in cars they won't last long at all, all for gas mileage.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

OK- yes, parts CAN wear on a MT, but guys, throw out bearings and even a new clutch?? There is no comparison to these low cost fixes, both which can be fixed by a DIY (not usualy so with AT's). Also, the key thing is that when/as these 2 wearable parts wear/become old. you have ample, ample, ample time to repair it- schedule the right time. Not so with an AT. It can go anywhere- thats the big gripe with me on AT's. 

When an AT goes, its $2000-5000. Clutch on a MT- $600 , and while its out they pop in a new T.O. bearing for an extra $15. No comparison. One's a thunderstorm, the other is a hurricane.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol gotcha


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Now that we got the transmission out of the way, what about the difference between f150 and 250 I know it's the engine, but what else comes into play??? Help


----------



## caveeagle (Jul 22, 2013)

bostonwindows30 said:


> Now that we got the transmission out of the way, what about the difference between f150 and 250 I know it's the engine, but what else comes into play??? Help


the f250 also has upgraded suspension and brakes. You may also find an upgraded interrior package on the 250


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

caveeagle said:


> the f250 also has upgraded suspension and brakes. You may also find an upgraded interrior package on the 250


And rear end.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I want the power if a chevy 350 what in the ford line is close to that??


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

What's better 4 apples or 5 ???


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

dvatt said:


> I have a 96 f150 v8 with a manual. IMO a manual transmission will outlast an automatic, less moving parts. I hate these 8 speed automatics they put in cars they won't last long at all, all for gas mileage.


a manual will most likely outlast an auto, but not due to the moving parts. if anything, a manual has more moving parts than an auto, at best, the same. the biggest difference being - a dried up gnat turd in an auto could destroy it. the same piece of insect fecal matter in a manual would be pulverized into oblivion between two chromemoly gears.

all transmissions, manual or auto, have their own inherent strengths and weaknesses. OP - you'd be better served perusing message boards that cater to the vintage of the truck youre looking to buy, and see what those owners say about each transmission.


----------

